# Carriage Ridge question



## crisby (Nov 22, 2006)

(moved from the Florida section)
crisby
notice in your sig that you have carriage hills as a TS ownership
what kind of shape is Carriage Ridge Resort in?
we just got a great deal on a two bedroom for easter week
any pointers we need to know???
thanks in advance

LAWGS

Hi Lawgs

We have not stayed in Carriage Ridge, but the units are basically the same as the ones in Carriage Hills. They are typically gold crown units, with excellent features and well cared for. The resort itself hasn't got a lot of activities, but we find that the area has many good places to visit within a 20minute drive.

On site you will find indoor and outdoor pools, gas barbecues, a fitness centre and a few activities for the family. They also sponsor some bus trips to area attractions such as the casino at Rama, Niagara Falls, Toronto, some ski activities, a boat tour of the Barrie harbour and more depending on the season. 

Carriage Hills has developed an association with a new golf course nearby called Settler's Ghost. I guess that the golf will not be open yet for Easter but the restaurant is year-round.

There are several other good restaurants in the area including Abbotts in nearby Craighurst. 

And the town of Orillia has many interesting things to do as well. Just north of the area is Midland, a beach town with wonderful paintings on the "downtown" buildings. The Wye Marsh Centre is a great place to experience the nature of the area in all seasons. 

I could go on forever. Each time we go to the resort, we discover new places and activities. 

Enjoy
Chris


----------



## lawgs (Nov 22, 2006)

*thanks for rescusing this from the florida closure.*

hello

thanks for recovering this from the florida closure

have never seen the canada thread before, maybe it will be safer to spend more time here....

thanks again for the information on Carriage Ridge...we are looking forward to trying something close to home in the timeshare world....


----------



## myip (Nov 22, 2006)

April is not the best time to visit Carriage Ridge.  It is mud season. Skiing season is closed and summer not arrive.  It will be quiet in Carriage Ridge.


----------



## MoeDan2727 (Nov 23, 2006)

*Carriage Ridge vs. Carriage hills*

We stayed at Carriage Ridge this summer as opposed to Carriage hills 5 years ago.

The Carriage Ridge unit we were in was far superior to the Hills unit.  Much bigger and brighter.

The pool is all indoor and not as nice as the indoor outdoor pool at Hills.

Casino Rama is 38.1 K away going the back way so you don't have to  wait for the bus.  My wife and I are both platinum members so we took very good advantage of it when we were there.

Dan


----------

